# Rota rims but what offset??



## cal (Aug 2, 2009)

I have just bought a dark grey R33 GTS-T, GTR lookalike with approx 300bhp for a second car and a bit fun. I luv it, great fun, its not long been imported so clean and i dont know what suspension is on it but it handles amazing. I have wheels for track and drifting but i wanted a set for when im out on a drive and cruising about. 

I am going for 18 x 8.5" Rota GTRs in gunmetal but what offset should i get??? i have noticed they can look pretty crap when the spokes are straight, they look amazing when they look fat, i dont want to muck about with arches though!

Has any1 got any pics of a r33 GTS-T with them fitted same offset all way round? I dont want staggered. Or can this only be done on GTR. Please help, Cheers


----------



## cal (Aug 2, 2009)

sorry, ive moved this thread into proper section, please delete


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2005)

I had gtrs on my gtst 9.5 all round if you get 8.5 they will be flat, you need 5mm spacers on front and max 225 tires or they will catch the suspension.
You must get 9.5 or it will look gay :wavey:


----------

